# Tons of slugs in my lawn



## grngrs (Apr 27, 2019)

I have a ton of slugs living in my lawn. I can see them all over the place and at night they crawl to the tip of the grass and hang out. By tons I mean probably 3-5 per square foot all over my lawn.

They also sit on the bare patches that I'm trying to seed too. They seem to be moving the seeds around as they move over them and leaving slime trails.

They are small and brown, but the bigger ones are white.

What can I do to treat them? I don't like walking around on my lawn since they are all over the place and they are messing up my seeding too from what I can tell. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I've never treated for slugs, but here's some ideas:

"Natural Slug Control"
https://learn.eartheasy.com/guides/natural-slug-control/

'Diatomaceous Earth"
https://eartheasy.com/insect-dust-diatomaceous-earth-4-4-lb/

"Various control products"
https://www.domyown.com/snails-and-slugs-c-161.html


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I remember pie pan tins half filled with beer will attract and drown them. You may need a lot of tins set out at first.


----------



## grngrs (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeah I've done the beer trap before and it's effective, but takes a while and given the amount of slugs I didn't want to have to keep it up for so long. Can I put something like this all over my lawn? https://www.corrys.com/all-products/corrys-slug-snail-killer

I wasn't sure if this was safe for sprinkling on lawns.

Also any ideas why slugs have decided to infest my lawn at such a large number?


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

*If you have pets, avoid slug/snail products with Metaldehyde. It is highly toxic to pets when ingested *
The active ingredient in Corry's is ferric sodium EDTA. It is a safe ingredient from a pet standpoint. Disadvantage is that it works slower. Metaldehyde based products work overnight. Ferric Sodium EDTA may take 3-5 days.

They may just be be seeking moisture from watering/dew on the grass.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I hope this can help you. I had the same problem all over my mulch beds. I applied this product and at the second day found ton of slugs dead and then no more activity 

https://www.amazon.com/Monterey-Sluggo-Slug-Snail-Killer/dp/B000A0REKO/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?keywords=sluggo&qid=1567429907&s=gateway&sr=8-9


----------



## grngrs (Apr 27, 2019)

Are either of those safe for grass? I don't want to kill or burn the lawn. Thanks!


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

According to the link you provided for Corry's, it says on one of the pictures that it is safe for lawns..



> This product is effective at controlling slugs and snails commonly found around homes, *lawns*, ornamentals and fruit & vegetable gardens


I have not used this product on a lawn so I cannot say if it will/will not damage a lawn.


----------

